# Say Godbye to Gym Membership!!!



## vancouver (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm converting the garage into a Gym (well half the garage). Over the holidays my gym pushed me to the braking point. It's an amazing gym (6 squat racks, all free weights, etc.), but their hours are driving me nuts.

Picked up an oly bench and bar today, 175 lbs of oly plates, an oly curl bar and dumbells from 10 - 35lbs in 5lbs increments. $200 from a guy on Kijiji. The old guy had no idea what his stuff was worth (easily $900 new), he was happy to see it go. I just need a few 45lbs plates which I'll get for 50 cents a lbs on Craigslist or Kijiji and some oly dumbell bars.

I'm going to build a squat rack, put mirrors on the wall and get a music system for my iPhone.

Today was a good day! Feb 1 will be better! 

Got to love Kijiji and Craigslist!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

I do


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 7, 2012)

IN4 pictures


----------



## mber (Jan 7, 2012)

Build this rack, made one myself and I love it.  Check out the rest of the homemade stuff too.

Homemade power rack made out of wood and pipe..


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 7, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## sscar (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a home gym in my basement with select a rack weight equipment,lat machine,cablecross,hack squat,leg press,leg curl,leg extension,squat rack,flat bench incline bench,hyper extension, calf raise,dumbels 5lbs-70lbs 3 olympic bars and tons of plates.I used it alot when i was competing so I didn't have alot if distractions. Won 2 state titles down there and placed top 5 in several national contest oh and it's open 24 hours a day even holidays. I now train part time there and at the gym.Alot more eye candy at the gym


----------



## Bonesaw (Jan 7, 2012)

man im fucking jealous, my old man has a bunch of equipment that i was using this whole time, but i just moved out and need a gym membership now.  The only gym around here is tiny and always packed to the rafters.  Dont know what do?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 7, 2012)

mber said:


> Build this rack, made one myself and I love it. Check out the rest of the homemade stuff too.
> 
> Homemade power rack made out of wood and pipe..


 
Yup, this is what I'm going to build come Feb 1; unless I can find a half rack used on craigslist. This and the bench, this is all anyone needs, unless you really feel you need a wrist curl machine


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't have the room for a home gym right now, shit!

Those are some pretty sweet plans to build one tho, and some benches are pretty cheap right now.


----------



## squigader (Jan 7, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I'm converting the garage into a Gym (well half the garage). Over the holidays my gym pushed me to the braking point. It's an amazing gym (6 squat racks, all free weights, etc.), but their hours are driving me nuts.
> 
> Picked up an oly bench and bar today, 175 lbs of oly plates, an oly curl bar and dumbells from 10 - 35lbs in 5lbs increments. $200 from a guy on Kijiji. The old guy had no idea what his stuff was worth (easily $900 new), he was happy to see it go. I just need a few 45lbs plates which I'll get for 50 cents a lbs on Craigslist or Kijiji and some oly dumbell bars.
> 
> ...



You sir are living the dream. All you need now is a pullup bar and you're set for life.

However, I would suggest buying the rack rather than building your own for safety reasons and so you can get to exercising sooner.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 8, 2012)

Just found this in Kijiji !!!


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 8, 2012)

def one of my goals this year also. to insulate my garage, i dont have an issue with the times at my gym its all the annoying fucks that go there lol


----------



## vancouver (Jan 8, 2012)

bigcruz said:


> def one of my goals this year also. to insulate my garage, i dont have an issue with the times at my gym its all the annoying fucks that go there lol


 
You mean guys like this!!


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Jan 8, 2012)

I find the gym to be motivating. I just can't seem to workout at my house.


----------



## mber (Jan 8, 2012)

I have mine outside on the roof, gets hit with rain in the spring and 150 degree weather in the peak of summer.  have had no problems with it not being safe.  i even built an arm of the side to do dead lifts, shrugs and bent rows. its pretty much an "all-in-one" deal.


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 9, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You mean guys like this!!



hahah yep them be the onezz


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 9, 2012)

lucky i want to do this as well


----------



## strongrunbox (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't been to the gym in a year.  I've always worked out at home and only went to the gym for summer/fall '09 to ride the stationary bike, started to lift there then stopped going all together in January/February '11, cause of lack of funds.  

I've got a bench press with olympic bar; two 45 plates, two 35 plates, two 25 plates and a handful of teners.  That's all in the garage with my area to skip rope and a 100 pound heavy bag hangin' from the ceiling.  I've got plenty of room in my room to do those millions of push ups I swear by and about 100-120 pounds of the small diameter opening weight plates, with an EZ bar a straight bar that I use to do pull ups and chins.  Two adjustable dumbbells too.

Speak of the devil, today was my first day of university and tomorrow before class I'll do a shoulder workout.  Can't fuckin' weight....wait.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2012)

Search for a set of Power Block dumbbells.  The regular set goes up to 90 lbs and you can get additional plates that'll take it up to 125 lbs.  It all fits on one stand that only takes up about a 2' X 2' space.


----------

